# Map Symbol



## Bill Smy (8 Sep 2004)

Does anyone know what the map symbol of a British Lines of Communication unit be in World War II?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2004)

Could you clarify your question?

"Lines of Communication" would not be a Unit.  All units would have Lines of Communication.  Those would consist of routes up and down to transport men, materials, and instructions.  

If you want to find out what a Signals Unit symbol is, you may want to do a historical search and find that The Royal Canadian Signals Corps predates any other Commonwealth Signals organization, and they were created during WW I.  It is a very sour point to the Brit Jimmies.  They (The British) may not of even had a Map Symbol at that time.

The modern one is a diagonal 'lightning bolt".
GW


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Sep 2004)

We did have Lines of Communications units in World War Two, but I don't know that they were referred to as such?   I do think it refers to those not directly under First Canadian Army Headquarters, but that being the case - who would put them on their maps to begin with. 

I'll have to do some digging - the term does seem familiar, but whether or not they had a map symbol for their units, I just don't know.  I tend to doubt it, though, in the same way the Reinforcement units probably didn't have map symbols either.


----------



## Bill Smy (9 Sep 2004)

I am specifically referring to the 87th Lines of Communication, commanded by Colonel Graham Thomson Lyall, VC, October-November1941. It was deployed in the Misheifa Depot area in Egypt during Operation Crusader.


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Sep 2004)

You may also find references to LoC units in works about the Battle for France (1940).  Look for marked maps.


----------



## logau (12 Sep 2004)

Uncle Bill

I think the modern day unit would be a a Corps Support Command or a Joint Task Force Logistics Symbol - see 

Maybe some clues here http://www.iwm.org.uk/upload/package/21/creteegypt/standegypt11.htm

or in here? http://www.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.00100n

these two symbols may be appropriate
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will email you separately


----------



## logau (12 Sep 2004)

Its a Logistics symbol with at least 3 XXX on the top of it - bigger than Div - likley aka Corps Support COmmand or a Joint Task Force Support Group - they manage the rail lines, sea ports and airports leading forward to the Div or Corps rear areas

Our LOC units are the NSU HQ`s that support the deployed ops


----------



## Bill Smy (15 Sep 2004)

I now have a 1942 map which has a map symbol for a LofC unit. I


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Sep 2004)

Bill Smy said:
			
		

> I now have a 1942 map which has a map symbol for a LofC unit. I



Don't keep us in suspense....


----------



## Bill Smy (17 Sep 2004)

Sorry about that. The map symbol is a horizontal, three cornered pennent (like a baseball team pennant), with a horizontal line from the tip to the staff. On the Tobruk map I have been sent, the unit is given in full "88 Lines of Communication.

Hope this gets posted correctly


----------

